# And now more from Nosak (Nobrains)



## capetrees (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBXv3We08ug&feature=related

This guy needs to be investigated. He puts his guys in the worst possible situations and he has little or no skills with that crane. Who in their right mind moves a slipping log that size over a house?!!! bring it down low, over the ground and maneuver it out of the yard. Man! This guy isn't impressively nuts, he's dangerously nuts! I hope he keeps on posting his videos with the chance that someone out there can look into his actions. THIS is a dangerous guy, to himself, his workers and the industry. Look at his climber after he gets down. And Nosak is running back and forth between the site and the crane? Nobody on the controls while the log hangs over the climber as he escapes? Out of control. :angrysoapbox:


----------



## rbtree (Jul 14, 2008)

Yup.... Watched a couple of his latest creations.....missed that one....they're way more raw than Ax-Men of course...and even worse....

he should be embarrassed to put up that crappy work.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 14, 2008)

Even better is on the you tube screen, click on his name in the upper right for other videos. Click the one labeled "tention". Just the fact that this guy can't even spell correctly scares me. Who hires this guy???? :angry2:


----------



## treemandan (Jul 16, 2008)

That guy would irritate even me with his running around like an idiot. who does he think he is, Han Solo?
Who the hell is going to cut a spar log like that? I bet his boys are quite spent at the end of each day.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Jul 16, 2008)

Go to his website and get a look at the guy filling saws while smoking... and MANY other big potential blunders!


----------



## treemandan (Jul 16, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> Go to his website and get a look at the guy filling saws while smoking... and MANY other big potential blunders!



whoa just a second there. Have you ever seen a mishap under those conditions?


----------



## 2FatGuys (Jul 17, 2008)

treemandan said:


> whoa just a second there. Have you ever seen a mishap under those conditions?



Which ones? If you watch his videos on his website, there are LOTS of potential mishaps...

Every show ends in a shot of a skid steer doing a wheelie down a street with cars parked on the side... potential oops?

One tree job that spans two episodes includes a crane pick that Nosak worries about bending the boom. It also includes a pick where he is bounces the lift because his climber strapped it wrong. Then there is the crane pick where the log is too heavy and the climber can't get the saw out of the kerf. He's a crane wreck waiting to happen.

None of his guys wear chaps. Some wear no hearing or eye protection. They DO all wear hardhats!

The chipper operators are seen in the videos pushing wood into the chipper with their feet.

Watch the videos... they are a great training tool to use for showing your crew what NOT to do....


----------



## capetrees (Jul 17, 2008)

Then there are the scenes where the front end of a crane comes completely off the ground when trying to lift an entire tree from a backyard. Not just s little lift off the ground but about 6 feet up. Wasn't there a video of him hitting soemone with the bobcat? this is clearly a guy that found a niche in the neighborhood and capatlized on it. Big storm may have come through, he happened to be in the right place and he rode the wave. This guy has no real training from what I have seen. He just has money. NOBODY leaves the crane unattended. Seems like a lot of his equipment is new. According to google, he's a slate and tile roofer that decided to change his direction. Probably heard someone made some quick money removing a tree from a roof and decided he could do it too. Dangerous guy none the less. I would NEVER work for a guy like this. I wouldn't recommend him either. Whats that make me look like?


----------



## clearance (Jul 17, 2008)

Favorite quote, he is badmouthing his climber, saying stuff like "he broke a $7 pipe......thats not good enough, I expect perfection"

Thanks for posting this Cape, funny, scary, all in one


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jul 17, 2008)

treemandan said:


> whoa just a second there. Have you ever seen a mishap under those conditions?



Somewhere on AS forums I read about a guy who dumped premix on himself when the fuel cap came off his saw, then made like the Human Torch when he took a cigarette break, is that close enough?


----------



## treemandan (Jul 18, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> Which ones? If you watch his videos on his website, there are LOTS of potential mishaps...
> 
> Every show ends in a shot of a skid steer doing a wheelie down a street with cars parked on the side... potential oops?
> 
> ...



No no, the smoking and sharping a saw. Yeah, all that other stuff looked to hectic for me to bother with.
Have you ever seen anybody light up a saw with a smoke? I was just wondering.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 18, 2008)

taxmantoo said:


> Somewhere on AS forums I read about a guy who dumped premix on himself when the fuel cap came off his saw, then made like the Human Torch when he took a cigarette break, is that close enough?



That's is interesting and I can see that happening, FOR REAL. But I would change out of those clothes pretty quick, maybe quicker than the average man cause the small of gas on my clothes will make me sick pretty quick. It will really bother my skin too.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like he is paying a lot of guys to stand around because none of them have the confidence to do their job. They are all expecting to get chewed on. I worked for a guy like that once.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 18, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> Looks like he is paying a lot of guys to stand around because none of them have the confidence to do their job. They are all expecting to get chewed on. I worked for a guy like that once.



Yes, back to Nosak. Wow! What a guy. I can see how his crew is put down and it isn't right but he does seem to try real hard. I am sure some of you can relate to having to tell guys how to gas up saw though. Tree MDS hasn't seen an able-bodied tree fareing man in quite some time. I am talking about the crew. Nosak?
WOW! What a guy! I love the chatter boxes but like I said " irritating". His set up is large and he has " the ediphus complex" - dant dant dah dum. But phuck a God dam duck this guy is, well, he shure IS.
One thing is quite obvious, and anyone who has any inkling of what this work is about knows, is that the man has a JOB. Still ,like Tree Mds said about reliquishing control, this is something Nosak needs to work on.
It looks as though the one " rigger" is able to TCOB and I am glad and I hope the other guys follow suit. You know the guy talking how he just says NO? Well he is the guy who sets up shop next. Most every body else seemed quite downtrodden and maybe for good reason.
I like the dress code and I like Nosak's enthusiasm, he is a little Ted Nugent with some " mother hen" and a good amount of desire... for what exactly I am not sure. I give him an eight (8) and the Treeman Worthy Scale.
I gave such a high mark largely based on the fact that it would take a lot of guts to post videos of "those" kind of situations and the fact that most likely I would have no problem working with him at all... but that is just because I could pretty much work with ANYBODY, sometimes and mainly for just the sheer entertainment.
Take a chill pill Mr, Nosak, try to get some sleep at night try not to always have to " be the man".

Now - which one of you little girlscouts out there want to swap horror stories about crane work? Trust me, I don't either.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Jul 19, 2008)

treemandan said:


> No no, the smoking and sharping a saw. Yeah, all that other stuff looked to hectic for me to bother with.
> Have you ever seen anybody light up a saw with a smoke? I was just wondering.



Uh... TMD... go back and read what I wrote... FILLING... not FILEING.... He was filling the gas tank while smoking.... one unfortunate ash drop into a spill and he wouldn't have to worry about Paul Nosak yelling at him any more....


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jul 19, 2008)

capetrees said:


> And Nosak is running back and forth between the site and the crane? Nobody on the controls while the log hangs over the climber as he escapes? Out of control.



I thought he put somebody on the crane when he ran over to check things out. I remember hearing "don't touch anything" while the climber was coming down. 
This is the one with the slipping log you were talking about?


----------



## treemandan (Jul 19, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> Uh... TMD... go back and read what I wrote... FILLING... not FILEING.... He was filling the gas tank while smoking.... one unfortunate ash drop into a spill and he wouldn't have to worry about Paul Nosak yelling at him any more....



And I had it wrong the whole time. I had thought that we were talking about a way to [email protected]#$ it up that I hadn't heard of before.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Jul 19, 2008)

treemandan said:


> And I had it wrong the whole time. I had thought that we were talking about a way to [email protected]#$ it up that I hadn't heard of before.



Nah... those of us that do this professionally know lots of ways to %^&* it up already.....


----------



## fishercat (Jan 22, 2009)

*i smoke when filling!*



2FatGuys said:


> Go to his website and get a look at the guy filling saws while smoking... and MANY other big potential blunders!



gas and bar oil! with no PPE!


hell i smoke 70-80 feet up in the tree.


----------



## Bigbrass1's (Jan 23, 2009)

> Just the fact that this guy can't even spell correctly scares me.



Ok Ok! just what does spelling have to do with cutting trees? Working trees is a hands on job, not a pencil pushing job. I'd rather work for a guy that could actually do the job of an Arborist, rather than someone that just knows how to spell it.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 23, 2009)

I wouldnt hire him to trim brush in my yard.After watching the show and seeing his and his crews actions I see what morons they are. The Big trunk over the house was a perfect example of knowing just enough to get hurt. I thought he was going to lower it down and cut it in half to safley lift out. I worked for a crane rental company and seen a few mistakes from overload. Man they are messy.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 23, 2009)

fishercat said:


> gas and bar oil! with no PPE!
> 
> 
> hell i smoke 70-80 feet up in the tree.



Are you on fire?


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm convinced that some of you are just obsessed with Nosak....................

HE HAS A TV SHOW, GET OVER IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................


----------



## bigden (Feb 21, 2009)

*front of boom truck*

in the vid he is working over the front of the boom truck.
there is no capacity over the front.
lift the boom and back into the garage as long as you can get the outriggers out and done you would have been working over the back like you should be.
this guy is going to kill somebody before he is done.
if you have to tell the guy in the tree how to rig it is to late 
some times the trees are so tall here i can not see the climber rig so he better get it right the first time or we are all screwed.125 foot pine cutting 30 foot top with limbs on there is only one way get it right the first time.the cops should bag him for the stunts down the road again you give us all a black eye you idiot.this is out there for the world to see i hope your insurance drops you like they should.:deadhorse:


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 21, 2009)

I was kind of hoping when he showed up doing a bobcat wheely, he would find a powerline with the loader arms all the way up in the air. That would have made for some great television; a bobcat catching a powerline and having all 4 tires blow out from underneath it while melting simultaneously. YIKES.


----------

